

BootCamp 4.0 is Windows 7 only - brudgers
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4840

======
pedalpete
I suspect this won't affect many people. Let's not forget that XP is nearly 10
years old, and nobody liked Vista anyway. Windows 7 has been out for 3 years
already and 8 is on it's way.

I'm not surprised that Apple wouldn't support a competitors old products
beyond 10 years. Microsoft is ending support for some of these products as
well <http://windows.microsoft.com/en-CA/windows/help/end-support>

